# Greasy Ears



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone have any problems with their Hav's getting their face/ears greasy quickly? How do you keep the hair on their ears clean? Any touch up methods used? Also, while I am talking about ears, PA has a lot of hair on the inside of ears. I hear you are supposed to pluck that out? There is no way I could do that with him! Can I leave the hair on the inside of his ears there? Thoughts welcome!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I leave the hair inside my dogs ears, some pluck it. Is he getting his ears in his food? I use a cotton ball with bio-groom riseless/tearless shampoo on ears and muzzle, but if the beard gets dirty I use a wash cloth with tearless shampoo. Hope this helps.


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

Then I will just leave it, though, another thought is maybe he is a bit hard of hearing from all that hair in there and then he would listen better if I got it out?  Rinseless shampoo, that is a novel idea! Thanks!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I pull any hair that is inside the ear canal using an ear powder on my fingers for grip. My shih tzu has very hairy ears and is prone to infections so each week during bath time I wash out her ears with an ear solution to keep down the grease. My Hav doesn't have much hair in her ears and no ear problems, so I rinse her ears about every month.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy's been groomed twice and has his ears plucked. I was on the fence about doing this. I asked my vet if they felt it was necessary and she said it will alleviate the chances of yeast/fungal infections especially if you're not on top of keeping their ears dry. My groomer said she has pulled out mats from the inside of some dogs ears. I have to admit though when they were plucked the first time it did bother him for a day or so, he had a ton of hair! This second time around no problems at all. My groomer recommended making a vet appointment in a couple of weeks to have his ears checked since she felt they were a little overly dirty inside. She said to wait a couple weeks since she cleaned them pretty well and if I took him before two weeks my vet would say everything looks fine. He's in no discomfort and the groomer's recommendation of a vet appointment is just a precaution incase something might be going on.

Oh one more thing that was suggested was to use a product called ProEar instead of a water based product or damp towel. This is the first time around having a dog for me so it seems everyday I learn something new.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie has huge ear openings compared to Migs teeny ones (weird), and man does she get some hairy ear monsters. My groomer plucks the hair, but my vet once fished a huge, matted chunk of hair that was lodged was down in the canal.


----------

